

Using Deep Learning to Listen for Whales - chrisbennet
http://danielnouri.org/notes/2014/01/10/using-deep-learning-to-listen-for-whales/

======
jcr
discussion from 570 days ago with some good comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7036315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7036315)

~~~
chrisbennet
Thanks!

